# How does one amend a thread title?



## Andy in Sig (26 Mar 2008)

I started a thread and did a typo in the title. How do I correct that as the normal edit thing doesn't seem to embrace titles?


----------



## Panter (26 Mar 2008)

Have a read here , just don't ask why I was trying to spell rubber fetishist


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Mar 2008)

Thanks, I've had a read of that.

If one of the mods sees this any chance of getting an "r" added to "rides" in the "So how many recumbent rides have we?" thread title. It should have been "riders". Ta.


----------



## Shaun (26 Mar 2008)

Done.


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Mar 2008)

Ta.


----------

